# Chubs and the Kitties



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

*These pics are the day we brought Chubs home from the shelter.*


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

*This is my kitten Notty when I found her.*













*This is her with my youngest son.*














*This is my fat cat Cuervo at his heaviest with my oldest son.
*













*This is Jose last Christmas.*













I've got some pics of them eating raw but my usb cord for my camera is messed up, hopefully I can post them soon


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the kitties :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Your pup is adorable that cute puggy face I believe a puggle right? And the little kitty looked so darn cute! So nice of you to save her KUDOS!
And I love the fat cat Curervo haha! More of him to love although he needs to loose a few haha!
Your sons are adorable in the photos also!
Nice pictures! Thankyou for sharing!:smile:


----------



## emmy250h (Nov 20, 2009)

He is an absolutely adorable dog!!! Your kitties are so cute. I love big orange cats, so cute


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Chubs is a pug mix.

Once I can hook my camera up I'll get a pic of my foster cat since it looks like he may be a permanent member of our family.

Cuervo's been on a diet and has lost some weight since that pic. He was about 15.8 lbs now he's about 14.5lbs Despite his larger size he's actually the most athletic of them. Fastest runner and highest jumper.


----------

